# Toilet seal



## gnxtc2 (Aug 16, 2010)

Every time the toilet is flushed in my shop, water is seaping out from under the base. The toilet was brand new and I installed the toilet about 2 months ago. 

On the initial flush, there is no water seapage. The water begins to seap when the tank begins to fill. 

Should I go with a wax free seal (Fernco or Fluidmaster) or get the wax type (with or without the plastic sleeve)? 

The metal rim of the toilet flange in resting on top of the plywood which is screwed down. I have a 3" toilet flange.

I bought the toilet from Ferguson. This is the toilet I bought:
http://www.ferguson.com/FergusonSearch/RecordDetails.action?R=748773&search=true

Thanks

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Sue the installer.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you allow the wax ring to get up to room temperature before you set the bowl?
(I learned this the hard way)


----------



## seidel108 (Mar 31, 2011)

try two wax seals


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Reset with new wax seal. They make seals that are extra tall instead of stacking two witch may be way to much.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> Reset with new wax seal. They make seals that are extra tall instead of stacking two witch may be way to much.


I don't think he used anything the first time! :whistling

Use Johnny with gasket. Should work if flange is right on top of the finished floor.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

gnxtc2 said:


> Every time the toilet is flushed in my shop, water is seaping out from under the base. The toilet was brand new and I installed the toilet about 2 months ago.
> 
> On the initial flush, there is no water seapage. The water begins to seap when the tank begins to fill.
> 
> ...


If it starts leaking when the water is filling would this be an indication that the leak might be coming from somewhere else?


----------

